# Guppies and betta...in a 5 gallon?



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a very heavily planted 5.5 gallon. I had 3 guppies for about a year. Recently, we got a betta for my 20L. My girl friend really likes the betta and wants one for our 5 gallon. We saw Petco has baby bettas which makes her want one even more. 

I was mainly concerned that the betta may mistake my fancy guppies for another betta. In my research, most say they don't bug each other. Others say it can be problematic. My guppies do have long tails. The small tank makes me even more worried. I want to be sure that behaviorally, this would be fine.

The other obvious issue is that I want to know if guppies and a betta will be too much for the tank. It has a Zoo Med 501 and is very densely planted. I have no heater but it stays at 74 degrees. It also has a critter cage top so jumping is an issue.

So, will these guys get a long? Do I have enough room/filtration?


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

I'm guessing that they won't.

OTOH, they're just guppies.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Odds are they will not get along. The betta will most likely stress out chasing the guppies around the tank all day.

If I were you, I'd just leave the 5.5 for the guppies and give the betta a separate large bowl at the very least.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

really bad idea. i'd get another 5.5 gallon for the betta, i know you don't want to hear it but it's your responsibility for buying it. you seem like a responsible guy though, and i trust you'll do the right thing.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I like betta by them selves in a tank, you dont have to worry!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I've seen it go both ways. But more often that combo does not work. Try it if you want, but be ready to move the Betta out if there are problems.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Guppy fins are to big and pretty for a betta.. Your bettas most likely going to nip and try to kill the guppys.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I keep bettas and guppies. They do just fine.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I had 5 guppies and a betta in a 10 gallon and while the betta was pushy with the guppies, he never once outright attacked them or hurt them in any way. That goes without saying since they both occupy the same space in the tank (upper area). I ended up rehoming him but I think they could have gone just fine long term. He also kept the fry population under control.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't bought the Betta, just to clear that up. Thanks for all your answers. After a lot of research, it seems like many people do alright but not all. I have had a few Bettas and they all act differently. 

Unfortunately, I don't know that I can risk trying it. I have no where to put the Betta if it didn't work. I set up a temporary 10 Gallon (same tank as sig but I redid it and it has a filter and I have a heater if need be) but I don't know if I will keep that up yet. Once I know, I may give it a try.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It might work in a larger tank, but probably not in a 5g - just too small.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I will just stick with guppies then, or maybe switch the guppies out with some endlers which I have always wanted to try.


----------



## EESDA (Apr 22, 2012)

guppies and bettas do just fine...I've kept mine together for several months now


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

They won't so fine in a 5g tho.


----------

